# water bob" bath tub bag"



## ILLcUFirst (May 15, 2012)

Hi guys
I have seen and heard alot about these bags online, but I have never met anybody that has used them. Does anyone here have any experience with one


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

C'mon, surely SOMEONE on this site has used one of these before!

I'd really like to hear about it, too!


----------



## ILLcUFirst (May 15, 2012)

OK lol how about just some opinions on them


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

As we have abundant water available to us, we have no use for one. I have seen them on Cheaper than Dirt. It looks like a quick simple way to store water if you know that a crisis is on the way. For under $20 I can not see how you could go wrong. Get it try it if it does not work return it. Of course write a review either way.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have seen them but never bought one. I'm going to try to dig a well first so the supply is much more and fresher. But if you only have an apartment I would totally get one.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I prefer blivets in similar sizes that are reusable.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

What is a blivet? All I have ever heard is a WWII term for ten pounds of manure in a five pound bag. 

I saw this bag on "The Doctors" one day when they were discussing preparing for a disaster. It looked great, sealed water in a bath tub. Only problem would be you have to keep it in the bathtub, have time to fill it and you can't reuse it. Don't know if there are other reusable ones, if so, that's what I would get.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We own a water bob. Haven't used it yet. It fits in the bath tub. Holds about 80 gallons or so. To me it's worth the money. We have a lot of water in our basement anyway. I plan on using the water from it to flush toilets. Along with the water from my aquariums.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A couple of yrs ago I saw several people posting that they've reused theirs. After emptying it, you have to get air moving through it to get all the moisture out so it doesn't mildew. That's the tough part they say. I imagine some forced air source tubed into the thing to inflate it which would remove any folds to trap moisture would to it.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

I have concerns about poking a hole in it with the drain thingy at the bottom of the tub, but someone on a different forum said he used his without any problems. I think I would still try to use a towel to cushion it, though.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Good information, thanks everybody! I didn't realize you weren't supposed to re-use them, I just figured you'd use it just like a camel back.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll agree that for the price and in an emergency, you cant go wrong.

And I feel sorry for Bills fish...


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> Good information, thanks everybody! I didn't realize you weren't supposed to re-use them, I just figured you'd use it just like a camel back.


I don't think that anyone said you can not reuse them (did I miss a post) but that you need to be sure you get them dried out after use so as not to risk getting mildew. If you do reuse them I'd suggest adding a bit of bleach just to be safe. That said at $20 a pop get a few keep some spares on hand if they work. As I said if we did not infinite water I would get one test it. If it worked OK I'd buy others to use when needed. So even if you toss the one you test $40 total would not be a bad investment to have enough water.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Dixie said:


> I saw this bag on "The Doctors" one day when they were discussing preparing for a disaster. It looked great, sealed water in a bath tub. Only problem would be you have to keep it in the bathtub, have time to fill it and *you can't reuse it*. Don't know if there are other reusable ones, if so, that's what I would get.


So, apparently, on the above-referenced show, it was said that you can't reused them.


----------



## citygirl85 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been looking at these for a while now and I have a few concerns that have prevented me from going ahead and spending the $45-$50 I have seen them selling for. (where are they only $20???) Anyways, if I did fill this thing up, I'm pretty sure it would be impossible to move, so I would have to start rationing it out into smaller containers if I wanted any access to my bathtub for things like washing up, laundry, whatever. IMHO, I think it would be good if you knew a hurricane or tornado or some short acting natural disaster was on its way. Otherwise, for an end of the world type situation, I think it would end up just being a pain if you ask me. I'd rather stock up on cases of water, etc. but again, that's just me... I would like to hear from someone who has one though... Thanks!


----------



## Whoisjohngall (May 21, 2012)

The Water Bob used to be pricey, but it has come down some with the competitors. Cheaper than Dirt is out of them, but Google shopping had them at $20-$27. Amazon has the Aqua Pod spin off for around $20. Personally, I have three HEWS (Home Emergency Water System). They are 45 gallon bags, half the size of the Water Bob, but you can put them any where that will hold the weight (about 500 pounds when full)...you can use the HEWS outside of the bathtub. I purchase the HEWS on eBay after reading about them in another forum. 

I don't think that any of these water storage devices are reusable, per the manufacturer. 

I used to live in the south Pacific and we got a lot of typhoons. After one we would be without running water for weeks/months at a time. What I started doing was filling up an inflatable kiddie pool in my living room. I had a big, 8 foot one, and it gave me plenty of water for bathing, laundry, and toilet flushing. Wish I had thought of it for the first two typhoons. 

I have also lined a bathtub with plastic sheeting and then filled it with water--found out the hard way that the plug is likely to leak over a few days time.


----------

